# Conehead



## Martin H. (May 12, 2010)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zoltan (May 12, 2010)

Hello Martin,

Did you cross an archaeid with a theraphosid?! ;P


----------



## spiderfield (May 12, 2010)

My guess would be _Megaphobema teceae_?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 12, 2010)

What the heck am I looking at.


----------



## Zoltan (May 12, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> What the heck am I looking at.


A spider with a "conspicuous post-ocular process"?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 12, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> A spider with a "conspicuous post-ocular process"?




rofl at that


----------



## Martin H. (May 12, 2010)

Hi Zoltán,



Zoltan said:


> A spider with a "conspicuous post-ocular process"?


I see you did your homework! =;-)

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## seanbond (May 13, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> rofl at that


wat does this mean in english, lol.


----------



## ZergFront (May 13, 2010)

seanbond said:


> wat does this mean in english, lol.


 A mutant!!


----------



## Philth (May 13, 2010)

How long are you going to make us wait until we can see more pics of it ?

Later, Tom


----------



## pato_chacoana (May 13, 2010)

http://thebts.co.uk/forums/gallery/...&title=megaphobema-tecae-female-1-26-&cat=923


----------



## patotxiki (May 14, 2010)

pato_chacoana said:


> http://thebts.co.uk/forums/gallery/...&title=megaphobema-tecae-female-1-26-&cat=923


I can not see the link :wall:









Cheers
Imanol


----------



## Martin H. (May 14, 2010)

Philth said:


> How long are you going to make us wait until we can see more pics of it ?


maybe one or two more weeks *hmmm* ...or maybe three!? – or would three weeks be too cruel!? =;-P

To be serious: I have some more photos, but I'm not often at home right now, so not much time to resize and upload them.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 14, 2010)

seanbond said:


> wat does this mean in english, lol.



Rolling On The Floor Laughing. I was laughing out loud at what appeared later to be a legitimate, if I'm understanding correctly, actual description of the t. For some reason I thought 'conspicuous post ocular process' was a ridiculously funny way of describing the goofy look of that spider. I still have no idea what I'm looking at. Is this pic legit?


----------



## pato_chacoana (May 14, 2010)

Martin or Zoltán, would you mail me the paper please??

Pato


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 14, 2010)

Very interesting!
Is this species currently in the European hobby?
Also, is this "post ocular process" present in early instars and males, or only present in adult females?


----------



## Zoltan (May 14, 2010)

Hello Pato,

Actually, I don't have the paper, but the abstract and part of the introduction can be read here: www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2006f/z01115p068f.pdf.


----------



## Martin H. (May 14, 2010)

you got mail – and something to read! =;-)


----------



## robertcarst (May 14, 2010)

Me too, me too Martin, please.


----------



## Martin H. (May 14, 2010)

robertcarst said:


> Me too, me too Martin, please.


if you can answer me this question, I will send it to you too: What would one need, to send a PDF file via E-Mail?


----------



## Zoltan (May 14, 2010)

Martin H. said:


> you got mail – and something to read! =;-)


Cheers, Martin!


----------



## robertcarst (May 14, 2010)

Martin H. said:


> if you can answer me this question, I will send it to you too: What would one need, to send a PDF file via E-Mail?


Maybe I'm not getting what you are saying, but attach files? That is how i send PDF files via E-mail...:? I guess what you are trying to say is that it is bigger than 10 MB?


----------



## Martin H. (May 14, 2010)

robertcarst said:


> Maybe I'm not getting what you are saying, but attach files? [/quotes]
> you are getting closer...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martin H. (May 17, 2010)




----------



## urs (May 21, 2010)

Martin I have some time left...so I could use some reading too... 
Here is what Robert misses, I think... 
spider.urevc@gmail.com
Cheers!

Best regards Uros


----------



## TrentinG (Feb 12, 2011)

t blondi+c darlingi = conehead :?


----------

